# Any Type of Bottom Feeding Fish that Can go With my Betta??



## duckdog2 (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi, i was just wondering if i can put any bottom feeders (prefreably a cory??) with my male betta. the tank is 3 gallons and is filtered but not heated. Sorry if i should have posted this in the betta fourms!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Even corys (should be kept in groups of 6 or more)
wouldn't fit a tank that size.


----------



## penpitt (Jan 18, 2005)

The only thing I can think of in a tank that small and unheated would probably be a ghost shrimp or 2. But I'm not sure on there water temp preferences.


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

Ghost strimp would probably be a good choice. They don't need a heated tank.


----------

